# Best place for lens rentals?



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jul 7, 2008)

So where do you guys go to rent your lenses?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 7, 2008)

depending on what you're shooting with, but most people have camera shops in their areas that will rent gear, otherwise there are some online places that i dont know of off hand. I shoot sony so its a little harder to come by places that'll rent sony gear. Luckily (if i ever need it) theres a guy in my state that rents sony gear. he's one of the only people in the country that does it right now


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of renting a 300mm 2.8 prime for a sports shoot.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 7, 2008)

well , as long as you shoot canon or nikon, you shoudl be able to find some place nearby that will have rentals, i'd think


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

Local camera shops here rent them ... I'd feel safer doing it that way then dealing with shipping.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 7, 2008)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> So where do you guys go to rent your lenses?


I'm lucky enough to be in the NYC area, so I get my rentals from Adorama.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm thinking of going the local shop route.  the 300mm 2.8 runs 50 bucks a day....not too bad!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 8, 2008)

http://prophotorental.com/Default.asp?c=8337


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 8, 2008)

*Professional Lens Rentals*

Welcome to LensProToGo where we rent quality camera lenses for your next shoot
Lens Rentals - Canon, Nikon, Sony Alpha System, and some studio lighting.
Rentglass.com - Lens rentals by mail for Canon and Nikon SLR cameras
PhotoLensRental.com, Online, Photography, Glass, Lens Rental, Camera, Lens, Camera Lens Rentals, Rent Lens, Rental Lens, Mail Order - Home Page - Canon only
Lens and Repro Online
Alpha Lens Rental - Rent Minolta and Sony Lenses! - Sony and Minolta Users
BorrowLenses.com - Camera Rental and Canon/Nikon Lens Rental - Canon and Nikon Rentals

I haven't rented from all of them, I've only rented from Lens Rentals. Great place to rent from and great customer service. As a matter of fact I have an order reserved for August.


----------



## S2K1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've used LensRentals.Com and had no issues. The local company that rents lenses wanted to charge the full price of the lenses and then refund it minus the rental cost when I return it. It's understandable, but when you start renting some nice glass, I don't have that much on my credit card limit when I rent a couple lenses.


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 9, 2008)

Lensrentals.com is by far the best I've dealt with.  Great prices and their customer service is top notch.  I've rented seven lenses from them and never had an issue.

They check their emails on weekends as well.  I was on Vacation in Moab, UT and was having trouble with a lens I rented.  They were ready to overnight a new lens to me at the hotel but I resolved the problem so it wasn't necessary.  I don't think you're going to get that type of customer service from to many places.

Just my .02 and experience thus far.


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 9, 2008)

If Lens Rentals doesn't have it in stock for the day you need it, they will go as far as buying a new one just so you can rent it. Not too many out there that will do that. Most just tell you oh well...


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually, they'll buy a new copy of a lens only if you give them two weeks notice for a two week rental.  Still a really sweet deal if you need something for a trip.


----------

